# ECHO SRM-2100 will not stay running



## BIG-AL (May 27, 2007)

I rebuilt the carb, replaced fuel filter & vent, new spark plug. I cleared the exhaust but it will not run. I can start it with choke fully on and then move to half position with the throttle wide open but if I do any thing else it dies. Any suggestions PLEASE. The carb needles have caps on them to limit turning would you suggest removal?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you rebuilt the carburetor, did you replace the diaphragms?

The limiter caps may need to be removed in order to readjust the carburetor, but if all else is in good working order then you should at least get the unit to run without having to keep the choke half way on. You may have a small air leak into the crankcase, check the mtg gasket from the carburetor to insulator and insulator to cylinder, also check and make sure the cylinder is not loose on the crankcase


----------



## BIG-AL (May 27, 2007)

I did replace the diaphragms. I went back and made sure carb and insulator block were tight and it seemed to help. I think it may be in the adjustment screws. Thanks for your help!


----------

